# Infected eye?



## Melly808 (May 6, 2013)

My boyfriend sent me a picture of Charlie's eye and said its been this way all day. I'm wondering if when he went swimming something got in it? I'm going to go home and flush his eye out and see if that helps. Do you have any ideas what would cause this? He threw up two days ago which is unlike him. He's been healthy up until this. I'm worried about my baby.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

First of all be very careful, if it is conjunctivitis, it is very contagious to other animals and to YOU! Make sure to wash your hands with antibacterial soap after handling him.

It could be a number of things, from allergies to a scratched cornea. I always go with better safe then sorry and go to the vet. If it is a corneal abrasion, the cornea can ulcerate. The test is very simple, they put a dye in the eye then look under ultra-violet light. If there is a scratch or abrasion, they start antibiotics that do NOT have a steroid. 

Let us know how he is, I hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

since the discharge is green I would be concerned, time for a trip to the vet!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree with the others : time to see a Vet when the eye looks like Charlie's does here.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Green and or smelly is always a trip to the vets.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Ditto here!


----------



## Melly808 (May 6, 2013)

I'm calling first thing in the morning and hoping they can fit us in. I will let you know what happens


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melly808 (May 6, 2013)

We saw the vet this morning. She put dye in his eye to look for any abrasions and didn't see any. She didn't see anything in his eye. She put him on a steroid eye drop two times a day and of its not better on Monday we go back. Prayers his eye is all better by Monday. He was such a good boy. He went up to everyone and said good morning and say on the table and let her look in his eye. I just love my poodle boy  here's a pic of him looking at everything on the counters. He was busy lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hope the eye drops do trick. You deserve to be proud, sounds like he was a great patient.roud: He's a smart boy, checking out the treatment room.  Healing thoughts sent his way!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hope his eye gets better quickly! What a good boy!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

In my experience, the antibiotics work VERY quickly, he should be back to normal in no time!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a good boy your have. Did she say what the problem might be?


----------



## Melly808 (May 6, 2013)

She wasn't sure exactly what it was. She is hoping the eye drops work and calm the irritation and get rid of the infection. I'm going to flush his eye out again when I get off work and keep up on the drops. If the drops work his eye should look better tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melly808 (May 6, 2013)

Charlie's eye is back to normal. The drops worked and cleared whatever it was up. She didn't say how long to do the drops for if it cleared up. I'm going to continue to do them and call on Monday. So happy they worked. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

